# Anyone try kigtropin



## GreenOx (Nov 10, 2011)

Has anyone tried Kigtropin?


----------



## coolrise (Nov 13, 2011)

I will be trying it soon.
There seems to be a lack of info on this board about it.
I have read elsewhere and anybody please correct me if I am wrong that it is a high end generic falling between generic and name brand. Good product depends on the source not the color of the cap. (imho)


----------

